# Been away for a while, got a feqw new ones.



## reach44 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haven't logged in in a good bit.  Got a few new ones.  
 Sorry about the photo quality.

 First is an amber blob from Columbus, Ohio.  Reads:  Hoster Col.  O


----------



## reach44 (Jul 30, 2013)

Next is a dirty Dr.  Kilmers Swamp Root.  Got this one for 5 bucks.


----------



## reach44 (Jul 30, 2013)

And last is a blob that reads A.B. Brickner Newton N.J.


----------



## reach44 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm assuming the blobs are commons, but the amber is an Ohio piece and I always grab those no matter what.  The NJ blob was a freebie so naturally it lives with me now.


----------



## epackage (Jul 30, 2013)

The amber blob is nice indeed, the Brickner is common but at that price how can you go wrong?


----------



## LC (Jul 30, 2013)

The Hoster is pretty common , or it was years ago . Then too they may be scarce to get hold of now .


----------



## reach44 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone.  Greatly appreciated.  I don't get to dig often so if I see a cheap price I grab. []


----------

